# Massive rough in.



## chonkie (Jul 31, 2014)

We do some big homes, but they aren't all jam packed full with this much plumbing. This is the biggest house to date that we have done. 3 stories, 42 fixtures in the home, 9 toilets. I think we have around 30 concrete penetrations. Two of us over the past 3 days getting the pvc done.


----------



## chonkie (Jul 31, 2014)

Farmers tan time! I just noticed the color difference between my arms and legs. Looks like I should wear shorts and long sleeves to run the water tomorrow so I don't look so funny going out this weekend.


----------



## Flyout95 (Apr 13, 2012)

Cute. Come out to Chicago, I'll get you on a massive rough... Can you push 15" hub home?


----------



## chonkie (Jul 31, 2014)

Flyout95 said:


> Cute. Come out to Chicago, I'll get you on a massive rough... Can you push 15" hub home?


That would actually be a great learning experience I would love to be able to do ... working with you, not pushing 15" hub home.


----------



## leakfree (Apr 3, 2011)

It's easy,use the backhoe


----------



## Flyout95 (Apr 13, 2012)

Shhh. Don't share our secrets.


----------



## Plumbus (Aug 4, 2008)

When we get up to the 10 WC's threshold, the houses in my area are usually engineered. Because most of the engineers have little experience in residential but big egos, it can be a pita getting them to budge when their spec makes no sense.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

In the 3rd picture down from the top, I like the re-bar stake to hold up the waste arm on the p-trap. Is that a bathtub p-trap? Why is the san tee stacked onto another fitting? Just curious.


----------



## rwh (Dec 17, 2014)

This is a slab home?


----------



## chonkie (Jul 31, 2014)

Tommy plumber said:


> In the 3rd picture down from the top, I like the re-bar stake to hold up the waste arm on the p-trap. Is that a bathtub p-trap? Why is the san tee stacked onto another fitting? Just curious.


In that pic, there are 2 tub and one shower p-traps. I guess you are referring to the stack closest to me in the pic. San tee stacked on a long sweep 90 to drain, 2" up to add a cleanout at topout on the outside wall stack, reduce to 1 1/2" vtr. (Or tied into other vtr, we do all vtr on backsides of homes so you don't see them from the street)


----------



## chonkie (Jul 31, 2014)

rwh said:


> This is a slab home?


Yes, that's all we do here in Texas in my area.


----------



## bct p&h (Jan 19, 2013)

Flyout95 said:


> Cute. Come out to Chicago, I'll get you on a massive rough... Can you push 15" hub home?


Forget pushing 15", he should try packing and pouring 15"!


----------



## chonkie (Jul 31, 2014)

Cute, hmm, kind of offended by that remark Flyout ... you should come here and do rough ins in 100+ degree heat, no wind, direct sun all day, no helper or machine to lug all that sand around. Won't think it's so cute then. Yeah, so it's not 15" CI, still tough work that I take a lot of pride in.


----------



## Flyout95 (Apr 13, 2012)

chonkie said:


> Cute, hmm, kind of offended by that remark Flyout ... you should come here and do rough ins in 100+ degree heat, no wind, direct sun all day, no helper or machine to lug all that sand around. Won't think it's so cute then. Yeah, so it's not 15" CI, still tough work that I take a lot of pride in.


I was kidding with you chonk! 

And I spent some time sucking sand in Iraq, I could handle the heat...


----------



## justme (Jul 4, 2012)

pvc is a faster pace work schedule, hub castiron is slow and easy.


----------



## chonkie (Jul 31, 2014)

Flyout95 said:


> I was kidding with you chonk!
> 
> And I spent some time sucking sand in Iraq, I could handle the heat...


Ah, my bad reading too much into the cute comment. Hard to tell on the internet someones tone. I should have figured you weren't being disrespectful since I haven't seen you be that way before. 

I wasn't questioning your ability to handle the heat, well maybe a little, I figured you would be more used to the cooler weather. Mainly saying why any cuteness of the job goes out the window by 9am.

Military or plumbing job in Iraq?


----------



## Flyout95 (Apr 13, 2012)

Military


----------



## chonkie (Jul 31, 2014)

A few pics getting the pvc and pex ready for the concrete pour. Spent almost all day fixing what the dang concrete guys messed up.


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

chonkie said:


> A few pics getting the pvc and pex ready for the concrete pour. Spent almost all day fixing what the dang concrete guys messed up.


EEEGATS man! Mindset, sorry. An outside wet wall out here is a no go at all costs!

Nice work though!


----------



## 89plumbum (May 14, 2011)

I've never seen so much footing like that for a house. Is that common where you are? I assume your under all of them with waste and water?


----------



## chonkie (Jul 31, 2014)

OpenSights said:


> EEEGATS man! Mindset, sorry. An outside wet wall out here is a no go at all costs!
> 
> Nice work though!


Yeah, here it is more likely to melt from the Texas summers than freeze due to the winters. Very common to do here. Besides the pipe insulation, almost all the homes we do are spray foam insulated too.


----------



## chonkie (Jul 31, 2014)

89plumbum said:


> I've never seen so much footing like that for a house. Is that common where you are? I assume your under all of them with waste and water?


That many footings isn't that common. This house had them a couple of feet closer together than normal. I'm betting due to the size of the house.

We don't go under them, but we have to protect the dwv and h2o lines wherever they go through concrete. Inspectors have us use carpet padding wrapped around the pvc where it goes through the footings, and with plastic where it goes vertical.


----------



## Michaelcookplum (May 1, 2011)

What is that purple rebar looking stuff?


----------



## chonkie (Jul 31, 2014)

Michaelcookplum said:


> What is that purple rebar looking stuff?


I think they are called post tension cables. The purple is a plastic sleeve with cables in it. I'm not sure at what point they do it, but they hook a machine up to them outside the form boards and pull them.


----------



## mccmech (Jul 6, 2011)

chonkie said:


> I think they are called post tension cables. The purple is a plastic sleeve with cables in it. I'm not sure at what point they do it, but they hook a machine up to them outside the form boards and pull them.


And you do NOT want to snap them while coring or drilling. A snapped cable could rip the entire length of pad it sits in. Not to mention possibly kill someone from all the stress it's under,


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

chonkie said:


> Yeah, here it is more likely to melt from the Texas summers than freeze due to the winters. Very common to do here. Besides the pipe insulation, almost all the homes we do are spray foam insulated too.


Makes sense. A very good friend of mine moved to the Dallas/Ft. Worth area for about 5-6 years. He installed Uverse in existing homes... I couldn't ever put up with 130+ degree heat plus however hot the attic is. I'll take -35 windchill over 130 anyday!

According to him, you needed to water your lawn there otherwise your slab would crack.


----------



## chonkie (Jul 31, 2014)

You can keep that kind of cold, that's just nuts. So is 130 though. Yeah, gotta hide a soaker hose around the foundation, we are usually on strict water usage restrictions, not this year though. Last year was bad, there was a 3' long crack in my front lawn that i could stick a 4' piece of 1" pvc in it before it stopped.


----------



## chonkie (Jul 31, 2014)

mccmech said:


> And you do NOT want to snap them while coring or drilling. A snapped cable could rip the entire length of pad it sits in.


I've been told that before. It would be neat to see it happen from a safe distance.


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

chonkie said:


> You can keep that kind of cold, that's just nuts. So is 130 though. Yeah, gotta hide a soaker hose around the foundation, we are usually on strict water usage restrictions, not this year though. Last year was bad, there was a 3' long crack in my front lawn that i could stick a 4' piece of 1" pvc in it before it stopped.


I've wondered how true that was. Only time I've been in TX was driving from Pensacola FL to Pendleton. Honestly, I think the map is wrong. There is no way Texas is less than 250,000 miles wide!


----------



## jnohs (Jan 27, 2012)

is that duct tape I see in the ground along with pvc...HACK!!! Wow thats your massive ruffin!!! No PVC in the ground!!!

No seriously it looks good and sure the duct tape supports are interesting but I get what you are doing..And different codes different places as I guess PVC in the ground is allowed where you are. Looks good. But there is always something to say even if it perfect because we are allowed to do it differently, the important thing is to know the code and adhere to it as much as possible in order to protect the health of the people whom plumbing we are working on.

Looks good


----------



## chonkie (Jul 31, 2014)

chonkie said:


> Last year was bad, there was a 3' long crack in my front lawn that i could stick a 4' piece of 1" pvc in it before it stopped.


Working on a septic and noticed this yard is all cracked up, thought of this thread. It's almost like they didn't get any of the rain we got a couple months ago. The piece of pex is about 3' long.


----------



## LAsercut (Jul 19, 2015)

That seens like a ****load of footings for a post tension slab....? I thought thee whole reason for post tension was to add strength and have a thinner slab.....out here oist tension homes typiclly have a 5to6 inch slab and no where near as many footings as that...i understand its a large home but even the large homes ive done none of them had footings that close together like that....and as far as some one hiting a cable....ive seen the aftermath.....showed up to a slab leak one time where they had RR out and they attempted a spot repair in the kitchen and hit a cable and the cable blew out the side of the slab and blasted out like a 1'×1' of stucco above it. .....not a good thing, what a mess that job was....


----------



## chonkie (Jul 31, 2014)

Some pics of the house so far. Walked through, everything hit great. Can't wait to top it out. Third pic is the back, it is the view from the front door of the house in the fourth pic I'm trimming out now.


----------



## chonkie (Jul 31, 2014)

Well, since I'm never going to have pics of some crazy stuff I've pulled out of a drain line, here's some pics of topout time. We have a couple of days left on the pvc so far ... I'm so glad it has only been myself and the yin to my yang of a coworker on this job, same guy on the rough. I won't have to worry about what got hacked together by the other guys. :thumbup:


----------



## chonkie (Jul 31, 2014)

...


----------



## chonkie (Jul 31, 2014)

Somes more pics, doorway to 3rd floor balcony and my attempt at a panoramic type view from right to left.


----------



## paultheplumber1 (May 1, 2014)

Those truss joists are nice. I like seing a job with them.


----------



## Michaelcookplum (May 1, 2011)

Is that a 3" trap going to what looks like a tub?


----------



## chonkie (Jul 31, 2014)

Michaelcookplum said:


> Is that a 3" trap going to what looks like a tub?


It's 2".


----------



## Michaelcookplum (May 1, 2011)

chonkie said:


> It's 2".



I see it now, gosh it must suck having to separate vent everything. That's a lot of work, your work looks great though! Thumbs up!


----------



## sparky (Jan 8, 2014)

My question is after all is done is it going to make any money???how do the company bid residential done there??


----------



## chonkie (Jul 31, 2014)

Hey sparky, been awhile since I've seen you post.

I'm not sure how my boss does the bidding for this one GC. Not quite the normal relationship, it's the gc we've worked with for about 15-20 years, the one that held the christmas party at the indoor go kart track. The only GC that I don't think is a total douche. 

We should do ok though. It depends on if he charges enough to change things, because these people are the most mind changing fools I've ever met. We already had to add back in a 2nd floor powder bath that was on the plan, but then deleted, then added back. Then they added a steam unit to the master bath. 

This house has grown outwards by a couple thousand sq ft since they poured the original slab. What was going to be a good sized porch off the master bedroom became a bigger master bedroom and they poured a new porch slab. They also added a decent sized dog wash room to that too. It's been crazy in there the past week.


----------



## chonkie (Jul 31, 2014)

Cleaning up the phone, here's a few more pics, 1st is venting of one bathroom, 2nd is two 1st floor toilet vents, 3&4 is of the master bath group.

Notice anything wrong with the wall mount faucet rough in valve?


----------



## Plumbdog (Jan 27, 2009)

chonkie said:


> Cleaning up the phone, here's a few more pics, 1st is venting of one bathroom, 2nd is two 1st floor toilet vents, 3&4 is of the master bath group.
> 
> Notice anything wrong with the wall mount faucet rough in valve?


Just throw it in. You'll hit one of the lines for sure.:thumbup:


----------

